# Resident Permit



## zazzyzara (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi,
Can anyone help!
I am in the process of relocating to Turkey next month with my husband and our 3 children. I know we get a 90 day tourist visa but can we apply for a resident permit?
if so, what are the requirements? 
Do we apply from the UK or can we do it once in Turkey?
I will not be working in turkey but i may be do in the future, my husband will be supporting us through his job in London and will travel back and forth every two weeks, will this pose a problem?

Also with the 90 day visa, could we do a trip to Rhodes and come back and be issued with another 90 day visa or is that not allowed?

If anyone can help,all advice would be greatly appreciated, We don't want to move and then not be able to stay long term.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

On a visit visa a UK passport holder can stay only 90 days in every 180 day period. That means if you stay 90 days you have to then leave for 90 days. 
Good luck and please do more research before you attempt to do what you are describing.


----------



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

You can apply for short and long term resident permit *whilst* you are in Turkey. Nearly every city has a Ministry Of Interior Directorate General Of Migration Management office which provides requiered information. Good luck!


----------

